# Mettre un site en ligne avec MAMP ?



## kolbek (15 Avril 2007)

Bonjour, 

J'utilise actuellement MAMP pour pouvoir faire mon site en php, MySql et pouvoir le tester en local...

J'aimerai pouvoir le tester un ligne tout en gardant les fichiers sur mon Mac...

Il me semble bien que MAMP est en définitive un serveur Web, je pense donc que ça doit être possible de le faire...

Pourriez vous m'expliquer comment faire ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## ntx (15 Avril 2007)

C'est le A de MAMP qui est un serveur web : A pour Apache qui est par ailleurs déjà installé en standard sur ton Mac.
Donc si tu mets ton site dans ton répertoire "Site" de ton home et que tu actives le partage web dans les préférences réseau, tu mets ton site en ligne ... tout du moins tant que ton Mac est allumé et branché au réseau.
Pour le faire directement avec MAMP, je passe mon tour.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2007)

C'est déconseillé d'utiliser MAMP comme serveur web online (sécurité mauvaise), les outils intégrés dans le système sont bien meilleurs pour ça. Fais une recherche le sujet a déjà été abordé.


----------



## kolbek (15 Avril 2007)

J'ai r&#233;ussi avec la "Apache int&#233;gr&#233;" mais uniquement sur le r&#233;seau local, tout les PC y ont acc&#232;s avec http://192.168.1.4/

Comment faire pour le mettre vraiment online ?

Merci.


----------



## ntx (15 Avril 2007)

Tu es derrière un routeur, il faut mettre ton site visible de l'extérieur avec une adresse IP "globale". Ca c'est un boulot d'administrateur réseau, je passe. :rateau:


----------



## kolbek (15 Avril 2007)

Ok merci.

a tout hasard vous savez comment voir la version de apache qui est install&#233;e ? (pas pour MAMP mais le apache par d&#233;faut)

Merci


----------



## da capo (16 Avril 2007)

la version 1.3 il me semble sur Tiger


----------



## kolbek (16 Avril 2007)

Encore une petite question, comment faie pour fixer l'adresse IP (84.x.x.x), car elle a chang&#233; pendant la nuit...


----------



## supermoquette (16 Avril 2007)

Utliser un dns gratuit genre dyndns.org.


----------



## ntx (16 Avril 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Utliser un dns gratuit genre dyndns.org.


ou avoir un FAI qui te fournisse une IP fixe (Free par exemple)


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Avril 2007)

ntx a dit:


> ou avoir un FAI qui te fournisse une IP fixe (Free par exemple)


Et ensuite c'est assez simple de configurer le routeur (Freebox, Livebox...) pour que tel port redirige automatiquement vers tel IP du sous r&#233;seau.

Par exemple si son IP externe est aaa.bbb.ccc.ddd alors il faut faire en sorte que http://aaa.bbb.ccc.ddd:xxxx/ pointe vers l'IP de sous r&#233;seau de son ordi.

J'ai fait &#231;a qu'une fois avec une Livebox, &#231;a avait bien march&#233;, mais je l'ai enlever because j'en avais aps besoin c'&#233;tait juste pour tester


----------



## pickwick (21 Mars 2015)

Moi j'ai créé un site avec MAMP et je n'ai pas réussi avec FileZilla à faire fonctionner le site sur le web, y-a-t-il un truc quelque part pour que cela fonctionne sur le net ??? comment passer du local au distant facilement avec MAMP ? C 'est loin d'être clair et les hébergeurs ne font aucun effort pour vous aider....


----------



## momo-fr (21 Mars 2015)

C'est un site dynamique ou statique ?


----------



## pickwick (21 Mars 2015)

momo-fr a dit:


> C'est un site dynamique ou statique ?


c'est un site pour le moment statique de type vitrine, mais je vais introduire une extension de booking, pour réserver des périodes


----------



## momo-fr (21 Mars 2015)

A priori ça doit tourner sans souci si c'est statique. Qu'est-ce qui ne marche pas ?

Tu as  un nom de domaine là-dessus ?


----------



## Niconemo (25 Mars 2015)

pickwick a dit:


> Moi j'ai créé un site avec MAMP et je n'ai pas réussi avec FileZilla à faire fonctionner le site sur le web, y-a-t-il un truc quelque part pour que cela fonctionne sur le net ??? comment passer du local au distant facilement avec MAMP ? C 'est loin d'être clair et les hébergeurs ne font aucun effort pour vous aider....



Ce n'est pas tellement le rôle de l'hébergeur de t'aider… C'est un peu comme si tu demandais au guichet d'un péage d'autoroute qu'on t'apprenne à conduire ta voiture.

Mamp sert à développer en local (transforme ton Mac en serveur PHP/MySQL). Pour passer du local au distant, ce n'est pas le rôle de Mamp ça se fait avec ton client FTP (FileZilla en l'occurence).

Tu dois avoir un dossier local de ton site avec une page d'index (index.htm) au premier niveau. Il suffit que le contenu de ce dossier soit transféré dans le répertoire en ligne vers lequel pointe ton adresse web pour que ça marche. Il n'y a donc rien de particulier à faire… Il faut que tu nous en dise plus sur ce que tu as fait et sur ce qui na marche pas…



momo-fr a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui ne marche pas ?



Bonne question…   Si on commençait par ça ?

N'hésite pas à nous montrer des capture d'écran (répertoires locaux, distant, etc.)


----------



## pat3 (22 Mai 2015)

kolbek a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'utilise actuellement MAMP pour pouvoir faire mon site en php, MySql et pouvoir le tester en local...
> 
> ...


Ben non, MAMP est un serveur local, c'est-à-dire une installation sur ton disque dur d'Apache, MySQL et PHP (le premier M de MAMP étant pour Mac, la version windows s'appelle WinAMP), les logiciels utilisés par les serveurs pour exécuter les fonctions appelées par les navigateurs. C'est donc un serveur vraiment local. Pour tester en ligne, il te faut mettre en ligne les fichiers et dossiers de ton site sur un serveur distant, via un logiciel de FTP. 
Tu peux ensuite synchroniser ton site local avec ton site en ligne, pour voir directement les effets des changements.

Mais MAMP est plutôt fait pour "mimer" un serveur sur ton disque dur.


----------



## pat3 (22 Mai 2015)

Heu désolé, mais quand on clique sur message, on ne voit pas tout de suite qu'il y a déjà des réponses dans le forum… là j'arrive avec trois trains de retard!


----------



## ox3d_mac (18 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour à tous

Je suis a la pêche d'info . en fait je viens de changer de machine , et je n'arrive plus a configurer le HTTPD.conf pour que min site fonctionne comme sur mon ancien mac .

j'ai remis mon site dans les meme repertoire qu'avant , mais d'internet on ne voit au la page "
*It works!  " *
Pourtant le chemin dans le conf et le bon et le HTML aussi  ...

Si quelqu'un est calé c'est le moment


----------

